# Emerald Grande at Harborwalk



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2020)

This resort is available through Wyndham but not managed by Wyndham.  Because of that Wyndham is not in its name, but should it not be included in the Wyndham Resort list anyway?  

I just looked at the review for wyndham resorts and this resort is NOT included.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 15, 2020)

I believe we have gone back and forth on this one actually...with half wanting it to not have it in its name (because its not actually a wyndham resort)....kind of a catch 22 type situation.


----------



## HDiaz1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Other resorts that don’t show when looking at Wyndham resorts are the new Margaritaville Nashville, Wyndham Resort at Avon and Desert Blue. The only way to find them is by searching by name.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2020)

TUGBrian said:


> I believe we have gone back and forth on this one actually...with half wanting it to not have it in its name (because its not actually a wyndham resort)....kind of a catch 22 type situation.



Yes but it is only available via Wyndham as a TIMESHARE.  Your only other option is renting from a wholly owned condo via a number of sites, including from from emeraldgrande.com directly, or VBRO, AirBNB and the like.  It is not an exchangeable timeshare resort EXCEPT through wyndham.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2020)

HDiaz1 said:


> Other resorts that don’t show when looking at Wyndham resorts are the new Margaritaville Nashville, Wyndham Resort at Avon and Desert Blue. The only way to find them is by searching by name.



Those should all be added in too.  Not that I need Wyndham in their official names, but they should be included on the wyndham resort list search or top 30 listings.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2020)

the margaritaville resorts will need a few more reviews before they are counted in the "top xyz resorts" queries.  all 3 only have 1 or 2 reviews.

same goes for some of the others mentioned.  I believe the cutoff is 5 reviews before they show up in the "top" queries.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 16, 2020)

added the wyndham tag to the emerald grande resort, it now shows up in the top list.


----------

